# My new babies.



## pgm860 (Oct 24, 2003)

Say hello to my newest rescues. These two did not sell at a puppy auction and were going to be "disposed off". We managed to convince them to give them to us and so here are the latest additions to my house.


























They don't have names as yet but they have a home.....

Praveen.


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Praveen,

Thank god you rescued them. 

What a couple of cuties - omg - they are so lovely and so lucky. I think they should have names like Lucky ( too obvious maybe?) or Hope or Angel or something. Love the collars and tags too...... 

Tania x


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Praveen, it is good to hear from you again.

Bless you for rescuing these precious little dogs. They are adorable. It breaks my heart to know that so many dogs and cats are euthanized but thanks to you these little guys will have many more years left.

Are you still taking those great pictures we have so enjoyed?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Praveen,

OMG  Just look at those adorable faces, they are so cute.

It makes me so sad to think people would actually think of euthanizing them.

Thanks for providing them a home and sharing with us.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Those are the most adorable faces...........bless you for saving them........


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Praveen...they are just precious little pups! Congratulations on acquiring them, they will be lovely pets


----------



## pgm860 (Oct 24, 2003)

*Thanks folks.*

Thanks for the good wishes everyone. They sure are cute and full of energy. Thankfully my older dog plays with them and tires them out. 

Still taking pictures but not as many. Will post some in a couple of days. I will have lots more pictures in about a month or so. Going to be going to India for a few weeks to visit parents and will be taking lots of pictures on that trip. 

Time to go cuddle with the pups. 
Praveen.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Praveen,
Thank you so much for saving the lives of these two little lovies. Do you know what breed they are?
Have a wonderful trip when you go to India.
Daryl


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Your pups are beautiful. Glad you were there to rescue them.


----------



## pgm860 (Oct 24, 2003)

*What breed*

They are both Italian Greyhounds. Will probably get to about 15lbs or so when fully grown.

pgm


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

OMG, those are the cutest faces on earth.
Bless you for saving them.

Reti


----------



## roxtar (Aug 21, 2006)

Nice dogs, you're their hero!


----------



## pgm860 (Oct 24, 2003)

roxtar said:


> Nice dogs, you're their hero!


Well actually I'm their chew toy and personal slave right now.


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

I'm so glad you were able to rescue those puppies! The way people treat animals is disgusting sometimes.

I totally agree with you, you don't "own" an animal they own you.


----------

